# My First LP #9



## DarrelMorris

I smoked my firat LP9 today at the Oktoberfest Herf in Anaheim. Now I understand why these things are so popular. That was a very tasty stick.


----------



## exprime8

just wait till you smoke your 2nd, then your 3rd then your, well you get the idea.


----------



## J. Drew

Jake hit me with one on the NST. I have yet to try it. I am kinda nervous and also if I love it which I think might be the case, it is going to be so hard not to go crazy trying to find more.


----------



## Draepheus

Really hoping I can try a single of the 9 and 52 sometime. I'd probably age them a bit tho.


----------



## DarrelMorris

I rested mine for about 5 months.


----------



## jphank

J. Drew said:


> Jake hit me with one on the NST. I have yet to try it. I am kinda nervous and also if I love it which I think might be the case, it is going to be so hard not to go crazy trying to find more.


I know Jordan isn't JDrew, but still, seeing a post with J.Drew saying he smoked his NST LP9 just makes me laugh 

It was good herfing with you today Darrel!


----------



## DarrelMorris

jphank said:


> I know Jordan isn't JDrew, but still, seeing a post with J.Drew saying he smoked his NST LP9 just makes me laugh
> 
> It was good herfing with you today Darrel!


I thought the same thing...and I always look forward to herfing with you too.


----------



## android

Draepheus said:


> Really hoping I can try a single of the 9 and 52 sometime. I'd probably age them a bit tho.


maybe one of the more experienced LP smokers can validate this, but i seem to remember hearing that they really don't need a ton of age on them.


----------



## nikonnut

ROTT or rested I think they're awesome! Plus, according to Steve, they ship them when they're ready...


----------



## yvettezm

It was a great day at Octoberfest!


----------



## NoirNick

Just got a T52 from a friend of mine. These are definitely some of the best smokes around in my opinion. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## socalocmatt

android said:


> maybe one of the more experienced LP smokers can validate this, but i seem to remember hearing that they really don't need a ton of age on them.


True. According to them, they are good to go and aged to when they feel they will be best. But, as with most cigars, some people prefer more rest and some will prefer aging them for a few years. Its all up to you. Best way to know is to try a fresh one and rest a couple. If you like the direction they are heading, give them a bit more rest until you find a 'sweet spot' where you like them the most. For me, I have no 9 pigs that I will still age even though they are over 3 years old. But thats just me. I also like the fresh so I will age some and smoke others.


----------



## StogieNinja

In my experience, they're pretty good fresh, and phenomenal with a bit of downtime. ymmv, it just depends on whether you want that fresh bit of punch to them, or if you want it to be a smoother smoke.


----------



## Cigar5150

Looks great! I just picked up a #9 four pack sampler. It'll be tough to give them a week or so in the humi to get over their jet lag.


----------



## The invisible man

Had my first LP9 robusto around New Years last year. I also bought the 4 pack sampler and just couldn't wait to smoke one.It was a good smoke but think it would have benifitted from a little more time in the humidor.I've been holding on to the other 3 sizes for about a year now and can't wait to light one up and see what they taste like.


----------



## Scott W.

They only get better Brian. Let them nap a bit.


----------



## The invisible man

Scott W. said:


> They only get better Brian. Let them nap a bit.


It's been tough Scott, I mean just look at these beauties, they are downright irresistible


----------



## Scott W.

Yes, I agree . But it will be worth it. Or you can smoke one now and let the others sit. I've been resting a 10 pack of 9s for 2 years and I have to exercise a lot of self control to not grab one every time I walk past my humidor


----------



## Msass

socalocmatt said:


> True. According to them, they are good to go and aged to when they feel they will be best. But, as with most cigars, some people prefer more rest and some will prefer aging them for a few years. Its all up to you. Best way to know is to try a fresh one and rest a couple. If you like the direction they are heading, give them a bit more rest until you find a 'sweet spot' where you like them the most. For me, I have no 9 pigs that I will still age even though they are over 3 years old. But thats just me. I also like the fresh so I will age some and smoke others.


This is why I love:smoke2: to buy boxes, I always smoke one right away, then 1 every 3to 6 months till I find the "sweet spot". And the great thing with LP's in my experience is a great adventure with Every box, 9's especially but recently got a box of unico feral pigs, excited to see how they progress with rest.


----------



## JJ3

Had the Belicoso and Robusto and they were both delicious.


----------



## webber

I have to get my hands on some LP's


----------



## jp1979

Had a 52 today and although it was good. I think I'll stick with the #9s out of my box.


----------



## Archun

My opinion:
NO AGING, but definitely some resting, between 4 to 6 months, to let them stabilize from the trip home and to my desired RH.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Archun said:


> My opinion:
> NO AGING, but definitely some resting, between 4 to 6 months, to let them stabilize from the trip home and to my desired RH.


Archun. New to the difference between "aging" and "rest". My guess is you are talking in terms of time? Or is it something else? Thanks. TCB


----------



## Archun

TCBSmokes said:


> Archun. New to the difference between "aging" and "rest". My guess is you are talking in terms of time? Or is it something else? Thanks. TCB


Tom, 
Yes, its a matter of time, but I didn't want to go into detail because its been discussed in hundreds of threads. 
Basically, depends on what each believes, but we could say 0 to 1 year would be resting, and anything over a year would be Aging...Some people say aging is above 2 or 3 years, anyways.
And for what I've read written by Steve Saka, former President of Drew Estate (and LP mastermind)is that all Liga Privada cigars are already been rested for 2 or 3 years when they're released and are already at their peak, so no need of aging any longer, only resting is suggested to let them get back to normal after shipping.
According to some other LP enthusiasts, Liga Privada actually decreases when Aging. Since I've been smoking Ligas for about a year, I have not yet tried any over that period of time so I couldn't say.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Archun. Thanks for the explanation. :clap2: TCB


----------

